# Novo dia



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 10:52)

Uma foto que tirei ao nascer do sol, sugestões para os nomes das nuvens...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 11:00)

Boaa foto

Ondas de Lee???


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 11:39)

Fantástica foto  
ondas lee talvez


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 12:16)

Bonito nascer do sol


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 12:58)

Boa foto 
Na minha opinião são bandas de altostratus ou stratus , os restos da banda nebulosa que está afectar o continente


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 14:46)

De facto uma imagem fantástica.


----------



## Luis França (14 Set 2006 às 02:56)

No passado fim de semana, depois de vários dias de nevoeiro, eis que os elementos brindaram as Azenhas do Mar com este espectáculo na costa litoral: o mar estava de sul, a água gelada, o sol queimava ainda e um cordão dunar ao longo da linha de arribas entre as Azenhas e o Magoito. Hoje ainda estava assim mas com morrinha. Quem se quiser despedir do bom tempo ainda vai a tempo ...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 11:32)

Luis França disse:


> No passado fim de semana, depois de vários dias de nevoeiro, eis que os elementos brindaram as Azenhas do Mar com este espectáculo na costa litoral: o mar estava de sul, a água gelada, o sol queimava ainda e um cordão dunar ao longo da linha de arribas entre as Azenhas e o Magoito. Hoje ainda estava assim mas com morrinha. Quem se quiser despedir do bom tempo ainda vai a tempo ...



Eu conheço isso de algum lado   
AS marés baixas estiveram excelentes este fim de semana  

heehe boa foto


----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2006 às 11:42)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Uma foto que tirei ao nascer do sol, sugestões para os nomes das nuvens...



bonita foto  são altoestratos sem duvida nenhuma


----------

